# 2185 only runs with the choke on



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

I have a cub cadet 2185 that I turned up earlier this year and it ran like a top, I shredded the deck drive belt so it set for about a month. I replaced the belt and mowed for a bit with it Sunday when it was very hot out. Tonite I went to mow a bit and the tractor would only run while choked, any ideas of what can be causing this?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I'll take stab...have you check air filter,added new gas since mower has set for time.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Ya, removed air cleaner and cleaned it, it was new this spring. I sprayed some carb cleaner in it tonight, no luck. It's got fresh gas too.


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

find the mixture screw on your carb and adjust it. my old Ariens sometimes seasonally seems to need a little more choke, and I can run it like that - or adjust the mix screw a little. depending on how old the machine is, running is running in my view, so if it is running, run it.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

NO,DON'T adjust it ! "running is running" ??? really ? 
If I followed that idiom,I'd never have lasted for 15 yrs in small engine repair.
If it suddenly started acting this way,there's a reason. Dirt in the carb,or fuel lines deteriorating,inside,etc.
Check the fuel filter,and if ok,check the mounting gaskets,etc,for leaks.
Also check for dirt in the carb jets. It doesn't take much.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

I don't know the first thing about carbs john!


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

NO,DON'T adjust it ! "running is running" ??? really ?

I was just saying adjust the mixture screw to see if that fixes the running issue before taking the carb apart which is a more complicated. One method is "more" correct than the other, but if you just want to mow your grass ....


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Most of the newer carbs don't have adjustments,like the older ones,and are Altitude compensating,to some extent.
Ben, does your engine have the single barrel carb,or the 2-barrel,Nikki carb ?
The 2 bbl, will have a wide choke plate. the single may be round,or square-ish .
The reason I ask,is because the 2 bbl had a peckish nature,and also the intake manifold was plastic,and had a problem with melting,or warping.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Here is some pictures john


----------

